# Best Damn Service There is...



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok so I had my GF order me a Cadence TXA6004 4 channel amp last night for my Impreza.... It was my Birthday  

I decided I needed a matching TXA1000D for my Subs,

So I went to the website this morning and they where all sold out ! I had no use for only 1 unmatching amp...so I sent them an Email.

No more than 20 minutes later I get a call on my Cell, It was Jasonpaul. Appahrently one of thier distributers had just bought out most of thier entire stock !(over 1000 amps) He told me he would grab one off the order, take off $10 + free shipping ! $190 shipped to me door  

This is some of the best damn service I have gotten. I can only hope that the amp is just as good  

More review when I get them installed...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

thats is some good customer service...good luck


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice. Kudos to Cadence for sticking up for the little man.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

I had the same type of service when I purchased my TXA-3004. PM JasonPaul, got one back in less than 10 minutes. Asked a bunch of questions, and said I would like to purchase. Less than 2 days later, it was at the door. I also got a follow up email to ask how everything was going.

Ugly amp IMO, but the service was great.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Agreed! JasonPaul is a excellent business man. I have had a few transaction with him with excellent results!


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

the only bad news is, my GFs house is in NH...and I live in mass....and she shipped it to her house 

looks like I'm gona have to wait another day or so to get it, doh !

Since I ordered my Sub amp the next day(shipped to my house) I might end up getting em @ the same time anyway


----------

